# Family 2009 Camping Trip Out West



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

My family took a Camping trip to Wyoming and South Dakota to see the many beautiful sights in our National Parks. First stop was the Grand Tetons. We camped at Colter Bay Campground and our campsite was only a couple hundred yards from this beautiful mountain view of the Tetons.




























From there we visited Jackson Hole, and my son found a piece of driftwood and decided to do a little surfing in the cold mountain lake.










We hiked a trail to hidden falls and saw many beautiful sights along the way. 



















Next up was Yellowstone. We found this visitor hanging out at Old Faithful.










The colors of the geysers and pools was amazing.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

At the Grand Canyon of Yellowstone we viewed many sights of the upper and lower falls, and the yellow canyon walls that give Yellowstone it's name.




























From there we explored the Northeast part of Yellowstone in the Lamar Valley. Stunning beauty is what we found there.



















Even God loves Yellowstone.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Great stuff! The kids grins says it all. Brings back memories.....

Our family pulled a little Coleman popup out to Yellowstone, Grand Tetons, Black Hills etc from New Jersey- twice. Fished all over MT/Wyo including float trips on the Snake, Madison, Yellowstone, etc etc. My son still sez those were the best vacations we ever had. I wont argue.

NB


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

We took a stagecoach ride and saw a black bear at Roosevelt Lodge. We even saw a parade of bison cruise through the cabins there.




























In the high country we stopped for a July snowball fight and some sledding.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Out the east entrance of Yellowstone we took a scenic byway through Bighorn County.










We even saw some moose on the high tundra.










From our camp near Rapid City we spent a rainy July 3rd at Mt Rushmore and stayed for the fireworks which were hidden by fog and clouds.










Custer State Park and Custer for the 4th and some great fireworks. The 5th we went to Wall Drug, and stopped through to see the Badlands.



















What a great trip and memories for my kids. In all we traveled 4000 miles in 10 days, took 722 pictures, and had a fantastic time.


----------



## cmpdad (Jan 4, 2006)

Terrific photography fella! About 12 years ago we took our Viking popup out to Yellowstone and Mt. Rushmore. Wifes folks, 3 kids and us. It was a fantastic trip, but I swore, never again! Next year we went to Glacier National Park. Another great trip, but I'd never do it again. Next year, the Canadian Rockies and the Calgary Stampede, great trip...never again! The next year they went to Alaska for the whole summer. I flew up for 2 weeks in July. Great trip and I swore I would do that again! I have'nt yet, but I will. Need to fish more next time. Kids won't
Remember everything, but that's what cameras are for.


----------



## jimmy johans (Feb 19, 2007)

I was out there june 26 through the 6th of July. satyed 3 nights at colter cabins. 
went past hidden falls up the cascade canyon. I did meet a family from Hudsonville that was camping. 
Tetons are the best


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Fantastic, thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

They got any walleyes out there??
:yikes:

Nice shots with the Panny br0.....
I'm envious!
Nice stuff for sure - glad you had a safe one too.


----------



## Bearblade (Dec 30, 2005)

great pics and better memories for your family. thanks for posting.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

NATTY BUMPO said:


> Great stuff! The kids grins says it all. Brings back memories.....
> NB


x2
Great pics.
I have almost the exact same ones.
Whats next?:lol:


----------



## Kenifish2 (Mar 15, 2009)

Awesome pics, thanks for taking the time to post em for us to enjoy.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

jimmy johans said:


> I was out there june 26 through the 6th of July. satyed 3 nights at colter cabins.
> went past hidden falls up the cascade canyon. I did meet a family from Hudsonville that was camping.
> Tetons are the best


I remember my wife said she talked to someone from Rockford, small world.

The Tetons and NW Wyoming were my favorite. Tons of wildlife and beautiful mountains, canyons, rivers, falls, and valleys. I was inspired by it's beauty and am thankful for it's creation.

Not sure I'd do that trip again either, but glad we did.:lol:


----------

